# Who has their rocker or wants one?



## rhitland

I was curious to know how many are Past Masters on here or are in the line or thinking about getting a rocker? What was or will be your age when you sat/sit in the East?


----------



## scottmh59

it depends on how everything plays out. maybe 32-33 when im sit in the east.


----------



## Nate Riley

If everything goes as planned, I will be in six years (if not sooner). So I would be 37 or 38 at installation


----------



## TCShelton

PM next year, I hope...


----------



## Smokey613

I will be installed W.M. this Saturday July 18th.


----------



## david918

I was WM in 2001-02 was 49 and had been a mason 11 yrs


----------



## Bill Lins

WM Wharton #621 2002-3 (49 yoa when installed), WM El Campo #918 2003-4


----------



## Hippie19950

I'm gonna be *OLD* when it happens in about 3 years, I'll be 60-61...


----------



## rhitland

My Dad turned 60 in his year I was his Senior Deacon, good times man good times. I hope it is not coming off wrong but I am a big fan of Dad's having their sons in Lodge.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Hippie19950 said:


> I'm gonna be *OLD* when it happens in about 3 years, I'll be 60-61...



That ain't old! If I'm elected, I'll be WM in a couple of years. I tell ya Brothers, you guys have given me so many ideas and knowledge that I hope to serve my Lodge and Masonry well when my time comes.


----------



## Bill Lins

rhitland said:


> My Dad turned 60 in his year I was his Senior Deacon, good times man good times. I hope it is not coming off wrong but I am a big fan of Dad's having their sons in Lodge.



That's just wonderful- I hope my son will join me in our Fraternity someday.


----------



## js4253

I just finished my year.  I was 55 years old.


----------



## TCShelton

I'll be 30.


----------



## scottmh59

should be around 32 or so when im out of  the east


----------



## Bill Lins

Looks like we got us a couple of rocket a$$e$ here!


----------



## scottmh59

me and tom driving to lodge.


----------



## toadmaster

I,ll be wm next year if every thing is ok, Looking for a great two years.

Billy Kimball
Melrose  1294


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

If all goes according to plan, I will be in the East during the 2014-15 Masonic year. I will be 37 years old at that point.


----------



## Bro.Matthew

Next year ,if all goes as planned,I will installed W.M. of my Blue Lodge,commander
of my K.T. Commandery,and V.M. in Council.BTW ,I was accepted into the lodge
in 2006 and into the Y.R. in 2007.


----------



## rhitland

Bro.Matthew said:


> Next year ,if all goes as planned,I will installed W.M. of my Blue Lodge,commander
> of my K.T. Commandery,and V.M. in Council.BTW ,I was accepted into the lodge
> in 2006 and into the Y.R. in 2007.




Wow you just jumped right in!!


----------



## Sirius

The Rocker, premiere first rate Masonic bling.


----------



## Bro.Matthew

I was taught to be involved,,,,,Think I got it.


----------



## RedTemplar

I was master of my lodge in 1982.  I was 26 years old.


----------



## wa5oye

at age 76. I don't  believe that will ever happen. Was raised Nov 1972.but I am still active( attend all  stated and called meetings)in my lodge.
wa5oye


----------



## owls84

wa5oye said:


> at age 76. I don't  believe that will ever happen. Was raised Nov 1972.but I am still active( attend all  stated and called meetings)in my lodge.
> wa5oye



Bro. It's never too late.


----------



## david918

owls84 said:


> Bro. It's never too late.



I agree we have had 2 WM in the last few years who became Master for their first time in their eighties


----------



## rhitland

To late is a state of mind, I know a Brother who had been a warden years ago and got diagnosed with cancer and asked if his Lodge would allow him to be WM since he did not have much time left of course the lodge granted his request and he has been kicking cancers a$$ ever since. 70's are the 50's anyway when you are 95 you will wished you did it.


----------



## Wingnut

when and if a lodge deems me worthy Id glady take the position.  The real goal at one of my lodges is to become the Tiler!  See, the Jr PM is traditionally the tiler at that lodge.


----------



## RJS

rhitland said:


> To late is a state of mind, I know a Brother who had been a warden years ago and got diagnosed with cancer and asked if his Lodge would allow him to be WM since he did not have much time left of course the lodge granted his request and he has been kicking cancers a$$ ever since. 70's are the 50's anyway when you are 95 you will wished you did it.



That is awesome!


----------



## iainmason

I have had the honour to have sat in the Chair of King Solomon 3 times and I hope there will be several more times before the Great Architect calls me from  "Labour to Refreshment".

fraternally,
iainmason
"A mans honour is not measured by how tall he stands, but by how often he bends to help, comfort and teach."


----------



## rhitland

iainmason said:


> I have had the honour to have sat in the Chair of King Solomon 3 times and I hope there will be several more times before the Great Architect calls me from  "Labour to Refreshment".
> 
> fraternally,
> iainmason
> "A mans honour is not measured by how tall he stands, but by how often he bends to help, comfort and teach."



Right on 3 times wish we had a ton more Brothers with this kind of dedication!


----------



## Robert Marshall

I'll be in the East in 6 years. At our Lodge, Junior and Senior Stewards are also chair, so you have J.S. S.S. J.D. S.D. J.W. S.W. W.M.  When I serve as my Lodge's Worshipful Mirror, I'll be 25.


----------



## jonesvilletexas

Yes, 1986-1987 Melrose 1294


----------



## Bro_Vick

The issue I run into is that my personal drive woud be to be the best at whatever chair I sit in, the recent troop announcements and obligations to my country seem to take up too much time for me to right now be effective as a WM.

I really would like to be one, but I couldn't even hold a chair this year because of my deployment, I have no idea what next year will hold.

-Bro Vick


----------



## TexasAggieOfc1273

Assuming I continue to be elected, I'll be there in two years... will be 29 when I take my seat in the East, 30 at the end of the term.


----------



## Hippie19950

Hippie19950 said:


> I'm gonna be *OLD* when it happens in about 3 years, I'll be 60-61...


 
An update... I made it in 3 years... I came in as a MM in 2008, and was SD. In 2009, I was JW, and in 2010-2011 I am WM.... I have studied hard, to try to learn all I can. I have worked hard to make sure I understand, and use all I have learned, and had figured I'd have another year to have the work in the East ready... Our SW has had a lot of medical problems, and his memory though intact, is disorganized at times, and he thought it best to step aside. I was asked if I would consider the East at this time, and I said I would with the assistance of all in the Lodge. Well, as long as I have been a member of this Lodge, I have had excellent help and assistance in everything I have done, and though I have only opened and closed two MM Lodges, I have been supported greatly. I think it will be a GREAT year, but this will be done by my Brothers, with MY assistance.... Oh, and I guess I will have a Rocker after all, and I'll be 59.


----------



## Ashton Lawson

I'm currently Junior Warden and 31. If tradition holds, I'll be WM in 2012-2013 at age 33. That has some significant meaning to me.


----------



## PeterLT

IPM as of February 5th. At that point nobody cares what I think anymore...


----------



## Dave in Waco

If tradition and the line holds, I'll be WM for the same year as Bro. Ashton, just slightly more seasoned in age.


----------



## HKTidwell

PeterLT said:


> IPM as of February 5th. At that point nobody cares what I think anymore...


 
Congratulations on joining the "That isn't how I have it" club,  in the near future.  :001_tongue:


----------



## Bill Lins

I always thought it was the "That's _not_ the way we did it during _my_ year Club"! :wink:


----------



## PeterLT

> I always thought it was the "That's _not_ the way we did it during _my_ year Club"!



It is. It also has a concordant body called the _"You can't do that!"_ Club.

Peter


----------



## Ashton Lawson

Again with 3's, it just occurred to me the year will be 2013, I'll be 33, it will be my 3rd year as a Mason, and the 3rd officer position I will have held. 

Wow. The 3 is strong with me.


----------



## rhitland

Gonna call you Trinity, Ashton.


----------



## Christopher

I'm currently Junior Deacon at my lodge.  If things go according to plan, I will be WM in four years and will be 28 years old at time of installation.


----------



## peace out

Are there usually timelines to this?  I've only been an MM for a few weeks now.  I understand there is usually a progression to it.  A year to each station or something along those lines?

Though my youth still kicks in sometimes and would gladly take an helm, my age now dictates that I would like more time to soak up the "feel" of the place for a while.


----------



## Bill Lins

Don't worry about it. Just do whatever you can to help your Lodge & in time, if found worthy, you shall have it. Just let your Brethren know that you are willing to work.


----------



## jwhoff

Yes.  But it's totally up to the brethren of my two lodges.  I would like to become a voting member of the Grand Lodge of Texas and to be among the men I've grown to admire for their service in the East.  From all appearances, it's a good measure of a man.  Peace, harmony, and respect for the East and the GLoTx is a must, but growth of yourself and the lodge are always hoped for.  If called upon, I will be twice past master in the next four years.

Either way, I fully intend to work with candidates, help out with degrees, and continue my study and growth as a mason.  Can't see that changing much.  That's why I am a mason.  Like they say, U swim R U die.


----------



## dhouseholder

There needs to be a spot on that graph for, "I'll go because its my duty."


----------



## Timothy Fleischer

Brother,
It is a GREAT thing that fathers and sons can be Brothers as well.
I hope someday my son will ask. My nephew has and I was so fortunate to have conferred his FC and MM degrees.
I was Senior Deacon on his EA degree.
While I was Master of our Lodge in Salado, we had a Grandfather, Father and Son serving in various offices: Treasurer, Deacon and Steward.
What a gift for a father to give his son.
Tim


----------



## Timothy Fleischer

I want some day to be the Old Tiler..... they seem to be our conscious and memory. I love the Old Tiler talks that come across my email and attention periodically.


----------



## eagle1966

I was WM in 1996 at age 48; an again in 2006 at 58


----------



## Bill Lins

eagle1966 said:


> I was WM in 1996 at age 48; an again in 2006 at 58


 
Soooooo, what do you have planned for 2016?  :wink:


----------



## PatrickPurvis

I'm currently Master at Salado #296, I am 49, raised in 2006....that will make me a Past Master in 6 months




Patrick Purvis
M.M. 2006
S.D 2007-2008
J.W. 2008-2009
S.W. 2009-2010
W.M. 2010-2011
Salado Lodge 296
Salado, TX


----------



## MikeMay

rhitland said:


> My Dad turned 60 in his year I was his Senior Deacon, good times man good times. I hope it is not coming off wrong but I am a big fan of Dad's having their sons in Lodge.


 
I hope one day my son will sit in the lodge as well...  :thumbup1:


----------



## PeterLT

I just became IPM of our Lodge and invested my son as the new Inner Guard. It was a great year, kinda sad to let go. 

Peter


----------



## Hippie19950

I have not given up on either son becoming a Mason, I just hope they don't so as so many others do, and wait until the witness the Masonic Service... I have met many who waited until then, and petitioned, as they felt it was a good thing towards their Dad or Granddad. Unfortunately, most of them don't follow through. At least with Dad around, you can still get a boot if you don't do your Homework  I am a few months away from having my "Rocker". I don't know that I will immediately miss the pressure, but I seem to do best under pressure... I hope all who come into the East do so for the Lodge, and consider the R\"rocker" as a reward for a "Job Well Done".


----------

